# Pics from the front line



## ts0hg (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey,

I have been wanting to post some of the pics that I have taken out here. I just learned how to resize pics, so here they are. I have some that I wanted to post but cant find right now, so maybe later. The pics are from Afghanistan.

Chris


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*

Those are some pretty _birds _ts0hg.....

Some pretty cool pics.. 8)

Thanks for sharing those.......and have a good Christmas !!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*

cool pic there. thansk for sharing them and thanks for what you do for us. keep up the good work and marry x-mas to you and your family and to our troopes over seas.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*



ts0hg said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been wanting to post some of the pics that I have taken out here. I just learned how to resize pics, so here they are. I have some that I wanted to post but cant find right now, so maybe later. The pics are from Afghanistan.
> 
> Chris


Thank you for sharing. And thank you for serving. GOD Bless and stay safe. Are you from Utah ? And if so where ? I'm very close to the Hill Airforce Base. Al.


----------



## ts0hg (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*

I live in Clinton, 5 mins from one of Hills gates

Chris


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*

Looks to me like someone is at Bagram air base...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*

OOH AH. Thanks for the photos I got chills looking at them.Gotta love that military hardware and especially the folks that serve!!!!!


----------



## ts0hg (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*



waltny said:


> Looks to me like someone is at Bagram air base...


Sorry, Waltny, not Bagram.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, and THANK YOU!!! more for serving.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures, Thank you for what your doing and my God bless you and keep you save.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics from the front*



ts0hg said:


> I live in Clinton, 5 mins from one of Hills gates
> 
> Chris


Let me know when you get home. I'll buy you a cold one .............or two. 8)


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice pics and thank you for your service may god be with you.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics. Be safe and THANK YOU for your service!


----------

